# SOUKE SPORTS SUMMER SALE 2022



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Summer is coming, along with the continuously rising adore for cycling. More and more people from all over the world are sharing their colorful cycling life with us in different ways. We feel impressed by such great enthusiasm for cycling. In order to call on more people to join in cycling and support the cycling enthusiasts to ride happily and comfortably, we are holding this Summer Sales, and sincerely want to show great gratitude to our regular customer and welcome all new customers to try on the professional cycling clothing with less expense. So, are you ready?

SOUKE Summer Sale contains 3 Parts:

1. Order any PRO line products of SOUKE on our official website, we will ship one of our entry level cycling jersey or cycling shorts randomly for (SOUKE Pro line refers to CS1101~1109, CS1122/CS1125; CS3101/3103/3107; CL1201/1202/1205; BS1601/1602; BL2601); You can still use the coupon CycleFun15 to save 15% at check out.









2. Buy-2-Get-1-Free on someentry level line products. All the products on sale are in this Summer sale collection, use the discount code *Buy2Get1Free *when you check out. You can choose any two pieces of the items in this collection but pay only for the more expensive one. For example, if yo choose 1pc CS2113($59.00) cycling jersey and 1pc CPS5000($49.00) cycling shorts, then you need only pay $59.00 to get these two items with the COUPON applied at checkout. The sale is up to 50% off.










This summer promotion above will begin from May 1st and last one month time.

3.Join our Facebook or Instagram activites to win free cycling jersey or shorts.

- For Facebook, we will hold an giveaway on May 1st ~7th ~. Any cyclist can participate in the giveaway. Like, share, and also comment on our giveaway post, we will pick 5 participants randomly to send our cycling jersey or shorts.

- For INS activities, it will be easier. Just post your cycling pictures on INS and tag us @soukecycling, also in your own post, use hashtag #soukesummersale #soukesports #soukecycling. We will also pick 5 participants randomly to give out our cycling jersey or shorts for free. The time for INS activity is from May 1st to May 31th.

Anyone who joined our Facebook and Instagram activity, can send us the screenshot and apply for 20% off coupon (Only valid for pro line) on our website as well.  Facebook & Ins account: @soukecycling, email: [email protected]




















Are you ready to take advantage on our Summer Sale and enjoy your summer ride with new cycling apparel? Feel free to leave your comment and share with us your cycling enthusiastic. Keep pedaling and ride safe!


----------

